# Water leaking into floor board under the carpet.



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

*Water leaking into floor board under the carpet.*

Hi everybody,

I want to post about the problem with my lovely 2009 Routan SEL.

On Sunday I discovered that floor carpet under the driver’s and passenger’s feet was wet.
I lifted the carpet and found out that there was water on the floor board.
I took my Routan to the dealership. While it was there I googled Internet and found theses couple web pages (and there are a lot more about water leaking):
*
Why would water be leaking into passenger floor board of 1999 Chrysler Town Country?*
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_would...ger_floor_board_of_1999_Chrysler_Town_Country

*AC Water Leaks Inside Car – How to Fix*
http://www.denlorstools.com/autoblog/2009/10/ac-water-leaks-inside-car-how-to-fix/

Today I got my van back. They said that drain hose got plugged. They said they installed/replaced drain hoses, updated some parts and dried the carpet. But carpet is still wet so I will have to keep it lifted for several days to get it dry.

Can anyone suggest the best way to dry the carpet?

*Watch out for the water!*


----------



## FCBamberg (Nov 16, 2009)

I has the same issue and it was resolved by replacing a grommet on the A/C drain. This is covered by a TSB which number I cannot find at the moment. If I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

FCBamberg said:


> I has the same issue and it was resolved by replacing a grommet on the A/C drain. This is covered by a TSB which number I cannot find at the moment. If I find it, I'll post it.


 I found *TSB 24-001-06* in the form of PDF file. 
I uploaded PDF file on my site because somehow I can't figure out how to attach file to my post.
http://home.comcast.net/~mozartguy/TSB-24-001-06.pdf


----------



## FCBamberg (Nov 16, 2009)

That TSB looks old but definitely covers your issue. There is a VW specific TSB but I still cannot locate it...


----------

